# вида не показывает



## anisoara

I have yet another Zoshchenko question (from Бедность). I think this is another instance of Zoshchenko using language that is a little bit 'off', but I want to make sure.

Zoshchenko's narrator is describing the behaviour of the representative (whatever kind of representative he may be!) after he's had electricity installed: 


Мужчина он тихий, вида не показывает. Но ходит всё-таки странно и всё время задумчиво сморкается.

Но вида ещё не показывает.​
Isn't показывать вид usually used in an intentional sense: the subject intentionally creates an impression/appearance or to tries to look as though [something]/to act as though [something] -- e.g. 'He is acting as though [it does not matter to him]' - 'Он показывает вид, [что ему все равно].'

Whereas here in Бедность, Zoshchenko seems to have his narrator using that phrase when what the narrator actually means is that the representative is hard for somebody else (for the narrator, for instance) to read, that he keeps a straight face (meaning that it is hard for somebody else to read his expression). 

Am I understanding this correctly? (I hope I have expressed myself clearly, but I'll be very happy to clarify.) 

Thank you for whatever insights you may have.


----------



## Rosett

He does not demonstrate his intentions (intentionaly or unintentionally)


----------



## anisoara

Is Zoshchenko having the narrator misuse the word?


----------



## Rosett

anisoara said:


> Is Zoshchenko having the narrator misuse the word?


No, it is exactly how we supposed to say that. The only possible variation is: "... вид*у* не показывает".


----------



## anisoara

Thanks. I got the impression here (Показывать вид - это... Что такое Показывать вид?)  that *показывать вид* is used to indicate that somebody is trying to create an impression, but going by your response, it would seem that it can be used to refer to giving an impression whether this is intentional or unintentional. Is that correct?

Thank you, by the way!


----------



## Maroseika

anisoara said:


> I got the impression here (Показывать вид - это... Что такое Показывать вид?)  that *показывать вид* is used to indicate that somebody is trying to create an impression


In the modern language there is no such expression показывать вид. But there is another expression: *делать вид*.
Он делает вид, что ему все равно.

By the way, не показывать вида is also intentional action. One need apply effort to keep his  countenance.


----------



## igusarov

anisoara said:


> representative is hard for somebody else (for the narrator, for instance) to read


That's exactly what is meant here. Just another case of using a synonym in a stable expression: "Не подавать вида" = "Not to reveal one's feelings, desires, thoughts, intentions, ...".

The head man was the first to install electrical equipment in his room, and the other lodgers are anxious to see if he's happy about it or not... They expected at least some comment. But alas, he's poker faced. And the only change the others were able to notice is that he started walking somewhat strangely and blew his nose in a thoughtful manner.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> By the way, не показывать вида is also intentional action. One need apply effort to keep his  countenance.


"*не* показывать вида" does not imply necessarily an effort, unless it is the first person speaking.


----------



## Q-cumber

anisoara said:


> Is Zoshchenko having the narrator misuse the word?


I think so. IMO, the narrator wants to say that the man is trying to be less visible, so to speak. The expression is obviously misused  here.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> I think so. IMO, the narrator wants to say that the man is trying to be less visible, so to speak. The expression is obviously misused  here.


It is the narrator who thinks that the man is trying to be less visible; however, the man is not necessarily doing it on purpose. The narrator is overly suspicious.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

It was translated in one published version as "he doesn't let on what he's thinking"; in addition to "poker-faced" mentioned earlier, "stony-faced" comes to mind, or "he maintained a blank expression" ...


----------



## Q-cumber

Enquiring Mind said:


> It was translated in one published version as "he doesn't let on what he's thinking"; in addition to "poker-faced" mentioned earlier, "stony-faced" comes to mind, or "he maintained a blank expression" ...


Unfortunately (from the standpoint of translation) this sentence contains more of joke/ wordplay than of actual sense. The published version rather refers to the 'standard' meaning of the expression. 'Faced' variants aren't perfect either. As I feel it: the expression in the given context looks funny, unusual, yet it's quite foggy. It makes the reader suggest some interpretations, but there's no way to decide which one of them is 'correct'. As the matter of fact, the sentence is incomplete without an extra explanation and thus technically incorrect.


----------



## Maroseika

Enquiring Mind said:


> It was translated in one published version as "he doesn't let on what he's thinking"


In the given case narrator doesn't mean that the "authorized person" is someone who "doesn't let on what he's thinking". He means this person doesn't let it show that he has electricity installed in his apartment.


----------



## anisoara

Thanks everyone. I've just got back to this, and your discussion as a whole is very helpful!!


----------



## Boyar

anisoara said:


> Мужчина он тихий, *вида не показывает.*


...trying to look as if nothing ever happened.


----------



## Boyar

Just a remark


anisoara said:


> 'Он показывает вид, [что ему все равно].'


This phrase is _not_ correct from the 'usage' point of view. We have to make some changes to make it correct: 
Ex.: _Своим видом он показывает, что ему всё равно._


----------



## anisoara

Thank you, Boyar! This helps.


----------



## Cheburator

Zoshchenko's language is very peculiar, he often uses words and phrase in an odd manner, e.g. to mark provincial dialects or the uneducated speech of some of his characters. He sometimes exaggarate in this respect to add a comic effect. So it might be tricky for a foreigner to understand him.
I would understand * вида не показывает* here as "He tries to be inconspicuous"


----------

